
Show HN: Annoying Google chrome extension to force you into pomodoro flow - armis
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pomodoro-must/fgfijdapfaaflemmapmdegapgmhgfkhh
======
armis
Hello,

Recently I've tried (again) to force myself into pomodoro flow and couldn't
find the timer which satisfies my need: 1. to be able to assign pomodoros into
projects. 2. to have annoying notifications that would remember me to re-start
the timer again. So this google chrome browser extension [1] completely solve
this by constantly reappearing in case timer not found. Extension utilizes
brilliant tomato.es [2] system and is fully open sourced on github [3]. I hope
it could be useful for someone else too!

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pomodoro-
must/fgfi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pomodoro-
must/fgfijdapfaaflemmapmdegapgmhgfkhh)

[2] [http://tomato.es](http://tomato.es)

[3] [https://github.com/ziogas/pomodoro-
must](https://github.com/ziogas/pomodoro-must)

